#ubuntu-us-co 2012-09-19
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, ping ?
<joey> hey FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> Mind a PM ?
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-09-21
<Garheade> I figured at some point I should join on the IRC channel...
<Garheade> So, hello all
<FunnyLookinHat> Garheade, yo
<Garheade> How is everyone today?
<FunnyLookinHat> so far so good  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Who are you....  on the mailing list?
<FunnyLookinHat> :D
<Garheade> Gar Romero
<Garheade> afk for a moment
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<Garheade> So my boss just handed me a Dual Xeon machine. Think it would make a decent workstation?
